# FMDC Test Discussion Thread



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

AoA everyone. Hope you all did good at FMDC test? Best wishes for all. :thumbsup:
Now, similar to the last NTS test, this thread is meant to discuss the test and to know the correct answers of those questions about which you are not exactly sure. 
Btw, I don't know why does NTS like glenoid cavity so much.   
Alright, I'm gonna mention my first question:-
The one about avogadros number? is it the conversion factor between grams and atomic mass or the universal constant or bla bla bla? what was the right answer?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

how was the test difficult or easy?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

keys
..:: NTS ::..


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

my score is 64. any chances? what was the merit last year? and anyone knows how many seats are there this time because i heard that seats are doubled


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> AoA everyone. Hope you all did good at FMDC test? Best wishes for all. :thumbsup:
> Now, similar to the last NTS test, this thread is meant to discuss the test and to know the correct answers of those questions about which you are not exactly sure.
> Btw, I don't know why does NTS like glenoid cavity so much.
> Alright, I'm gonna mention my first question:-
> The one about avogadros number? is it the conversion factor between grams and atomic mass or the universal constant or bla bla bla? what was the right answer?


whats ur score???


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

mine 62..
i dont think so dat i have any chance...


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

I got 75 in this test But no chances at all  . I have 85% in metric , 84% in F.Sc and 75 in this test. So my overall percentage is 79.5%. Last year merit against 40 seats of Punjab was 81.12 % (81.05% for 46 seats but this year they have reduced punjab seats to 40). I have an analysis that normally 0.5% merit increases from previous year. So prediction is that this years FMDC merit for punjab will touch upon somewhere 81.65%. I am 2% behind the target (


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I got 75. I knew I had made some mistakes, but not this much. for the very first time, it was an unexpected result for me.


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Wajeeha, what is your aggregate for FMDC ? . Also, how much score you got in UHS test ?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

@zokki2000, ammm, its Wajeeh actually. lolx.  
mine is 77% aggregate, and I had 888 marks in UHS. I know, not enough in both. 
Now I'm waiting for Shaikh Zayed's result and as a last option, I have got selected for BS virology n immunology in NUST alhumdulillah. So I'm gonna go there and will try again for MBBS next year with even better preparation. These are my plans, what about you?
btw, on a side note, don't worry everyone, we will get whatever is best for us inshaAllah. so don't lose hope and keep working hard. best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sani Muhamamd (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay, so can somebody tell me what was the merit on Balouchistan Seats Last year?
I have 88% in Metric, and 79% in Fsc and I didn't so good in the test & ended up iwth 60 marks:dead:
So a little help here please!! AAAND, Yes I have a Balochi Domicile


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Sani Muhamamd said:


> Okay, so can somebody tell me what was the merit on Balouchistan Seats Last year?
> I have 88% in Metric, and 79% in Fsc and I didn't so good in the test & ended up iwth 60 marks:dead:
> So a little help here please!! AAAND, Yes I have a Balochi Domicile


last year Balochistan closed on 76.39%.


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

wajeeh. i am waiting for the result of Sheikh Zayed. What do you think about FMDC ? I was wondering that last year result announced by NTS does not tell whether it is the first merit list or last so what was the actual merit last year ?.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I asked the seniors actually, they said it closed on 81% for punjab. so i don't think there is any chance. 
For you, there mite be a chance as you are really close and most of the students I got to ask from, they are not quite satisfied with their scores, so most likely merit will fall a little. if it does, you will be in inshaAllah. :thumbsup:
Whats ur UHS score? applied anywhere else?


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Man I am stuck on 79%. UHS=79.23%. I applied for Sheikh Zayed and FMDC only. As far as i googled the previous results, Merit never goes down rather it increases at the rate of 0.50% +. PPL actually prefer FMDC rather than going to Sahiwal or DGKhan. If you look at the last year's result, the top ranked students got 87 in NTS. But any ways : Hope for the best


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

yup, I'm gonna agree to you there. therefore, its better to apply elsewhere as well to be on the safe side. infact, with that good score in fsc and matric, I'm hoping inshaAllah you will be definitely be in Shaikh Zayed. So best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much bro. The problem is that i cannot afford private medical college. I think your %age in UHS is pretty good. I strongly believe you ll get admission in Govt. Medical College.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No prob.  
yes, same problem here. I don't know why the private colleges have to be that expensive. 
Thats why I'm thinking to go for NUST and try again next year. :thumbsup:
I guess, but the same condition applies, if the merit declines a wee bit this year. and still I could only make it for bds which nevertheless, I'm happy with.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

best of luck to all of you


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> @zokki2000, ammm, its Wajeeh actually. lolx.
> mine is 77% aggregate, and I had 888 marks in UHS. I know, not enough in both.
> Now I'm waiting for Shaikh Zayed's result and as a last option, I have got selected for BS virology n immunology in NUST alhumdulillah. So I'm gonna go there and will try again for MBBS next year with even better preparation. These are my plans, what about you?
> btw, on a side note, don't worry everyone, we will get whatever is best for us inshaAllah. so don't lose hope and keep working hard. best of luck. :thumbsup:


Whats ur merit no in nust in BS virology??


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> best of luck to all of you





Life 4 u said:


> Whats ur merit no in nust in BS virology??


thanx. 2 u 2. 
Mine is 236. What about urs? U also getting selected for BS virology and immunology?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

I got 562. don't know whether I should keep hope or not. :/ did your name appear in 1st merit list?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

no didn't make it up to the first merit list. but last year the BS merit closed on 600, so you should keep your hopes high. prayers with you, inshaAllah you will make it. 
And to keep an eye on whether or not you are making it, when the second list is displayed, you can call the university and ask the last merit position of the 2nd list and whether or not you stand a chance, they'll give you a good enough idea. Hope this helps. And hope for the best, good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

any idea about the first merit list last merit number?? how many seats are there actually?? is this a good course?? job opportunities? I want to know everything you know about it.Mind sharing it?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

There are 100 seats for BS Virology and Immunology. As for field, its a really nice one. At least for me, its really interesting, the studies as well as the work. Job opportunities, quite enough. All research work or you can become a professor if you are into teaching or can do both simultaneously. The best thing to do is to get a masters n PHD from abroad (i.e if you want to get established somewhere abroad) which will mostly likely be pretty easy if you maintain your GPA. And last but not the least, you will be studying from "THE NUST", so you know your demand rite? :thumbsup:


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Breaking News.
*
The result of Sheikh Zaid which was to be announced today, has been delayed. According to the phone attendant it will now be
announced after 31st.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't understand yar, what is taking too long for them to make the result.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> There are 100 seats for BS Virology and Immunology. As for field, its a really nice one. At least for me, its really interesting, the studies as well as the work. Job opportunities, quite enough. All research work or you can become a professor if you are into teaching or can do both simultaneously. The best thing to do is to get a masters n PHD from abroad (i.e if you want to get established somewhere abroad) which will mostly likely be pretty easy if you maintain your GPA. And last but not the least, you will be studying from "THE NUST", so you know your demand rite? :thumbsup:


Thanx for the info! May I get selected. ameen!! what do you think merit 562 is confirm or just on chance??


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

no prob. If nothing weird happens, then I'm hoping there is pretty high chance of getting selected but in the later merit lists inshaAllah. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hamayal Shabbir (Apr 18, 2013)

when will NAT test be held again in 2013??i dont knw exactly about it plz do gv me info abt ths??

- - - Updated - - -

when will NAT test be held again in 2013??i dont knw exactly about it plz do gv me info abt ths??


----------



## Saad Zafar (Apr 16, 2013)

Slam dear freinds.. Have you any idea, when wil admission procedure wil start for FMDC this year i.e 2013???


----------



## ghouri (Sep 29, 2012)

hey people from last year! can you please tell me that what kind of questions where there in the test?? can you share few questions!! is only animal part is included in bio or the plants as well??


----------



## mathsmaster (Aug 25, 2012)

What is the current status of FMDC?
I heard it was banned by government . ?


----------



## Sadia Q (Sep 4, 2014)

Does a student from Karachi have any chance in Punjab medical colleges? And do I have to give UHS or NTS or both?


----------



## mathsmaster (Aug 25, 2012)

You can apply in almost all private medical colleges of Punjab. Most of them consider their own test for admission along with the provisional test. Some consider just their own test and some consider MCAT. It varies. List of the college is available here:
Private Medical Colleges of Punjab ~ Entry Test Preparation

In case of any help feel free to ask 
Regards:


----------

